# L'Histoire du soldat (A Soldier's Tale) Recordings



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

What recordings do you like of Stravinsky's _A Soldier's Tale_? (full piece or suite, any language)


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Wonderful piece- great fun to hear, a challenge to play, and a b*tch to conduct....
I have several favorites-
- Stravinsky with the West Coast Columbia (I think, it's been awhile, might be East coast) soloists - for CBS- Complete Stravinsky edition...very good, excellent ensemble..IS right on top of the rhythmic challenges. 

- Stokowski/ NY free lance artists - really great...Loren Glickman, the bassoonist, tells how Stoki couldn't deal with the constant mixed meters changes, so he set the tempo and conducted everything in 4/4!! the ensemble simply put the beats in the right places and made it work.

- Chicago Pro Musica - on Reference Recordings - really top drawer, in great sound...like the ensemble is right in the room with you....this group is composed of a mix of CSO musicians
- Levine/CSO - a favorite that, tmk, never made it to CD - " Music from Ravinia" - released as LP with Les Noces...fabulous playing, probably my favorite version.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I have a version in French on Erato/Warner with a Swiss cast and ensemble (helmed by Charles Dutoit), which I suppose is appropriate as the work's premiere was in Lausanne (also Dutoit's birthplace). None of the vocal performers are known to me but the results are both earthy and entertaining. It's not A-list like the famous Cocteau/Ustinov recording for Igor Markevitch but I've never been a believer that showbizzy names necessarily make works like this or _Peter and the Wolf_ any better. A version in English doesn't really appeal to me, not that I'm saying that it wouldn't work.


----------



## Rmathuln (Mar 21, 2018)

adriesba said:


> What recordings do you like of Stravinsky's _A Soldier's Tale_? (full piece or suite, any language)


The Boston Symphony Chamber Players on Aussie Eloquence (or in the DG BSO recordings box).
Nobody else can hold a candle to that one. Hands down winner.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

I like this one:

Igor Stravinsky/ Histoire Du Soldat
Ernest Ansermet, Francois Simon, Gilles, Charles-Ferdinand Ramuz, William Jacques


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

I have the Stravinsky conducts Stravinsky recording.

I also have two recordings of Stravinsky’s reduction for clarinet, violin, and piano.


----------

